# Single stage snow blower reccomendations



## skmodmsl (Dec 22, 2003)

I currently have a MTD single stage blower. It has a 3.5 h.p. Tecumseh 2 stroke. It has the rubber flaps on the auger. When the snow is "dry" and fluffy it works pretty good. Unfortunately when you hit the "wet" snow it packs up. I bought it for walks and quick cleanups. It's lightweight and easy to get in and out of the truck. I also carry an Ariens 7h.p. 2 stage for heavy work, but it takes time to unload for small clean-ups. 

A neighbor has a small John Deere. It seems to work great, even in wet stuff. I prefer a 4 stroke. I was thinking Honda, Toro, John Deere, or Ariens. What would you reccomend?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I use a Toro single stage and it works awsome. It has a 6.5 hp engine but unfortunately is a 2 stroke but it can scream through snow. It lightweight so I can eaisly pick it up and put it in my truck. Single stages are not going to be able to handle heavy wet snow as well as a 2 stage.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I use the single stage Toro Snow Commander 7hp 2-stroke. Largest single stage blower on the market. Weighs about 115lbs. Haven't found anything that it hasen't been able to throw yet.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

East coast= wet snow= 2 stage. No single.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I used to have the same problem with my single stages. I found the trick is to leave them in an un-heated garage. This way, the snow will not stick as readily to the shute.


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*This East coast guy uses a single stage*

Up until this year I was using a 7hp 2stage tracked as my primary and a 12hp wheeled for the big stuff. I got rid of the 7 hp and got a little POS Craftsman 3hp single stage. It clogs in the wet stuff, but it's still a LOT faster than the others, and I love the fact that (a) quick unload/reload to truck. (b) not end of the world if I break it. I'm VERY interested in the concept of the biggest/best single stage thats loadable/unloadable without ramps that wouldn't clog, and I'ma Deere kinda guy- I don't really care if they make it or not, I just like to make my as crazy as me about lawn/garden equipment neighbors jealous, and JD does it for me in the summer with my rider, so I just need to cover winter.. 
What's a JD loadable without ramps go for?


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/HO/category/HO_WBSB.html?sidenavstate=100001 found only one John Deere blower and it says it has been discontinued.   look under frontier equiptment on deeres site.


----------



## Bossplower (Feb 21, 2003)

*Honda 520*

Honda 520 good single stage blower, better than the 3650 Toro.
Yes I own them both.

Steve


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a craftsman 9 horse 2 stage. It works great in wet and fluffy snow. I also have a Montgomery Wards lawn tractor with 2 42in. deck and a 2 stage snowthrower on the front that I'm going to sell. :waving:


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i like all 4 stroke stuff i dont like fooling around gas & oil mixes


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*I like those single stages*

They're like little snow monsters. You can throw 'em around and get it done... truly like having a powered shovel that you can control the "feed" as you go via the "bog down" factor... I say much faster than the two-stages, even in light slush-- show me a non-clogging single stage, especially if it has the JD for the envy thing, and I'm all over it.:salute:


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Snow Commander's Smoke the competition.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JMR _
> *I use the single stage Toro Snow Commander 7hp 2-stroke. Largest single stage blower on the market. Weighs about 115lbs. Haven't found anything that it hasen't been able to throw yet. *


I'll say it again. It's light enough for one guy to handle without ramps. I'll put it up against a comparable 2 stage. It will throw some snow. I cleared a walk a block long that had 8" of wet slush the city had thrown off the street, never bogged down or stalled once.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

Snow Commander's definately not light enough for 1 guy w/out ramps unless you only need it 1-3 times.

If you have to haul out of bed by yourself go w/ a Toro 3650. Throws just as well as the Commander but cuts smaller swath & a little harder to push.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I'll disagree with you on lifting in and out of the truck. I personally have lifted mine in & out a dozen times by myself the last storm, no ramps. For a little guy probably not, but for a good size guy not to bad.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

I've had a MTD single stage for 4 years, I wouldn't trade it for anything. Easy to load and unload by myself. If it clogs up once in awhile, who cares? Unclog it and move on. I had a customer that wanted to give me a two stage for money that he owed me, I said no thanks, I would need ramps or a second person. Not worth the hastle or expense. As far as mixing the gas and oil, all my hand tools are 2 cycle, so no big deal. If it breaks, I'll buy a new one, or get it fixed. If it throws snow 4' that's far enough for a sidewalk, unless you want to throw it onto the sidewalk across the street. In wet and slushy snow, none of them are going to throw snow 25', if it does, what is the point?


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Ive been keeping my eye open for a Toro Snow Commander. 115Lbs. wouldn`t be the end of the world but I would probrably make a sling. I seen one in action about 3 AM during a nasty blizzard three years ago. It acted like a hopped up dirt bike and ate the snow as well as pulled itself pretty good.


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Just an idea, why not put some Pam or non stick spray inside the chutes or wherever it's cloggin at?? I've seen people do it to thier plow blades, should help on the single stages too.. The bad thing about 2 stages to me is that they usually have some kinda drive to them.. The drives are too slow and add a LOT of weight to the chore. Most of our shovelers are just that, shovelers.. I know of one older shoveler that uses a 3.5hp MTD single..

Just my 2 cents..


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*I'm liking what I'm reading here*

This is turning into must-read territory for me. I'm trying to conceptualize 115 lbs in/out of truck for 12 hours + - , solo. The Toro is what, 900 bucks? My 12hp sits in truck, if loaded at all, will of course move a mountain, but it is slow, even with 6 forward and 2 reverse... it's the inny/outty/Ramps thing. Ramps suck. The 3 hp is just a fine red pu*ic hair too small, but even still I'm reachin' for it all night. Ramps suck. (did I mention that) I'm thinking about taking a hit on the 12hp and getting the Toro Snow Commander after reading these posts, and in the meantime I'll swipe the wife's Pam for a test drive. Toro will not make my neighbors jealous though... anybody got any green paint on 'em?


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*One of you guys that owns boucoup blowers...*

Throw some anti-seize into it and let us know what happened.


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

We have two of the 3650's and they rule, as for them being hard to push, try lifting up on the handle slightly and the paddle's will walk it for you.

Steve


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

The Toro Snow Commander has almost to much pulling power. If the snow is smaller in amount or not as heavy you almost have to run to keep up the machine. It works extremely well for me. I've have used it in conditions from a couple of inches to 8" of heavy wet slushy snow and it hasn't let me down yet. Head to head against a comparably sized 2 stage, I think the Toro will win hands down. It is red though.


----------



## Toby (Aug 29, 2003)

The Commander's are very awkward to haul in & out of a bed, especially if you use the blowers alot. The 3650's actually have better hp to swath ratio than the Commander's & Will Throw Snow As Well or Better.

If I had to lift the unit out of the bed I Would Definately go 3650.

We trailer blowers.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

That is nice fleet of blowers.


----------



## classicman (Dec 3, 2003)

*I liked both Toro's*

The local Toro dealer thought I was high. I rolled up in My Dodge, asked to borrow a 3650 and a snow commander for five minutes. I pumped both in and out of my truck 10 times each. It was actually the technician on duty, the guys that sell them were out to lunch. He said the same thing you guys say, and that snow commander kicked my ass. I'm buying a 3650, and I just want all you guys to know how much I appreciated the input on this thread, especially JMR and Toby. My big two-stage is in the paper today & on the used equip forum here, and I've already got people coming to look at it, so I think I'll be humpin' them 75 lbs from now on.

The simplicity dealer can take a hike... 5hp for 599. when I can get the 3650 for 619. recoil, or 719. elec.


----------

